# Memory flash no reconocida por el PC



## sanseki (Oct 11, 2005)

Acabo de comprar una memoria flash de 1GB pero cuando  la inserto en la PC y quiero abrirla me sale un mensaje que no hay un disco en la unida G: que puedo hacer


----------



## ardprof (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola, 

En primer lugar no comentas el tipo ni la marca, sólo la capacidad, tampoco el sistema operativo que usas, dependiendo de todo esto es posible que tengas que bajarte los drivers de esta memoria e instalarlos en tu Pc.

Saludos; ardprof


----------



## sanseki (Oct 31, 2005)

En primero gracias por responder ardprof, La memoria es una unique stars de 1GB el sistema operativo es windows XP SP2 y con los driver no tengo problemas ya que ya los instale, la conecto el sistema me lo reconoce como unidad G: pero siempre me sale lo mismo que no hay disco en la unida G:


----------



## ardprof (Nov 2, 2005)

¿Como te va?

Has intentado formatear la memoria?....
se te ha doblado el conector del puerto USB?...

Por lo general estas memorias, llevan unas resistencias  de muy pocos ohmios que suelen cortarse desmontala y comprueba que están  bien, si se te dobló el conector es posible que tengas alguna conexion interna esté suelta, hay fallos en ellas pero estos son muy poquitos, por cierto..... mira su garantía es posible que aún estés en  el plazo de la misma y te la cambian por otra.

saludos ardprof.


----------



## rachet (Nov 3, 2005)

Bueno primero gracias por estar en tu foro, como han dichos , pueden los drive y de pronto también el sistema operativo en muchos casos la memoria a veces estan dañadas te recomiendo que la pruebe en otro equipo y si la reconoce utiliza programas especiales para formatear, sino donde la compraste y pide que te la cambie en colombia tiene garantia de 3 meses, estas memorias son muy propensas a dañarse por su capacidad y el manejo que no tiene scandisk, que es una desventajas, además te recomiendo que mieres los puertos USB muy bien la de 1gb es USB 2.0 mucho mejor y mas rapida.


----------



## sanseki (Nov 3, 2005)

gracias por la ayuda de todos    resulta que era una resistencia que tenia una soldadura fria    eso fue todo y ya esta funcional  8)  8)  8)


----------



## marckinho2014 (Ago 14, 2008)

sanseki dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la ayuda de todos    resulta que era una resistencia que tenia una soldadura fria    eso fue todo y ya esta funcional  8)  8)  8)



hola
un saludo a la distancia 
me llamo marco antonio soy de Bolivia

te contare q ya se me arruinaron dos flash memory
y me llamo mucho la atensión 
de la soldadura a las resistencias q estas tienen

y como a ti te funciono por favor
te pediria q me podrias enseñar a soldar dichas resistencias

quien sabe tal ves me sirva una de ellas

te lo agradeceria mucho
gracias de antemano


----------

